# As promised....



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Photos!!!!!!

I literally did not recognize her when I picked her up. The groomer always has lots of poodles around so I thought it was someone else's brown poodle, LOL!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I love it!!! She is beeutiful! She looks so happy with herself


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

And here is Henry! I am not sure how we feel about his groom. I think it would look better if his hair was longer. Although, it's getting to the time of year where I can't grow his hair longer so we will probably have him shaved like Millie next month.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Now that's stylin'!
She looks ready for the summer heat!
Ruby may be going this route in a few months!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG!! She looks great, but I barely recognize her!! Lol her TK is so tiny now, it looks so much different than her giant, tied up one that I'm used to seeing. Wow, I bet it must be a bit shocking for you. I know it's weird for me to adjust to a freshly shaved dog lol. She looks wonderful, though! So fit&trim- she is a gorgeous girl in any haircut.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CM:
Love both trims but I must say I really like Henry's alot. Like the style. They both look lovely.

Just wondering how much are you guys paying there to have your dogs groomed ? Do groomers accept to do only scissor jobs or they insist on shaving the dogs only ?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I know I already said how marvelous Millie looks. The short top knot with long ears grew on me over the last year, I use to only like bigger TK's. 

Henry looks very sleek in his trim, Very cute. I just planted one of those trees beside Henry in the front of my house - love it!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

They both look stunningly beautiful! ♥


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> CM:
> Love both trims but I must say I really like Henry's alot. Like the style. They both look lovely.
> 
> Just wondering how much are you guys paying there to have your dogs groomed ? Do groomers accept to do only scissor jobs or they insist on shaving the dogs only ?


It was $65 each. Even when Millie was in a CC it cost this amount. This groomer does not insist on only shaving. She scissored Millie's CC wonderfully.  She has 2 CH. standard poodles and someone else who works there has a poodle. Millie and Henry get to play with their poodles whenever they are not on the grooming table. They truly have a blast at the groomer's! She is so wonderful and I am lucky to have found such a great groomer.

Thanks for the compliment on Henry's cut. My mom really doesn't like it.  Depending on how he stands, it doesn't necessarily look the best. I was hoping it would look better.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CM:
Yes I do like Henry's cut alot. Nice to have a bit of coat on the dog , but in the summer it is so much easire to just shave them with a No. 7...
Here in the Montrela area, shaving a dog like Millie would be $56.00 plus tax. but doing the job your groomer did on Henry is up in the $80''s plus.
In the Toronto area they charge for a scissor job over $100.00 It is great if you only have one dog but when you like I do have 4 well.. it can break your pocket.. and bank.

So I got myself a nice electric grooming table a decent pair of scissors and clippers and a comfortable mat and a blaster blow drier and do my own dogs. Cant afford to take the four to the groomer on a monthly basis.

Believe it or not, I do not know how to show clip, I only know how to pet trim, that is after 17 years in the ring.. LOL


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Her ears are GLORIOUS! Do you tell them not to trim them at all?

Henry looks quiet handsome himself.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

gorgeous doggy I love this clip and plan on putting Belle in this for the summer. I have also told the groomer to leave her ears long and poofy


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I have 4 standards I living with us. All their ears are long but Cole's.
Cole has very thick ear leather and is quite hairy and this can cause recurrent ear infections no matter how many times I try to clean them... So I have decided to shave his ear fringes very short and allow more air to get in to circulate and keep the ear dry.This has worked so well for me. Now, he hardy gets ear infection and looks quite cute with short cut ears. 
We call him the earless dog


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I had to look twice to be SURE it was Millie! She looks like a svelte, elegant "Barbie Doll" of a poodle! Long hair, short hair, doesn't matter, she wears it well. She sure is one slim and fit looking lady. (May I please have the name of her personal trainer? lol!)

Master Henry looks all boy to me, I'd be pleased to have him showing off around my place!

Your groomer is not only good, but I read your reply to whitepoodles about her charges and my goodness, she's giving it away!! Lucky, lucky you, your poodles and your wallet!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bella's Momma said:


> Her ears are GLORIOUS! Do you tell them not to trim them at all?
> 
> Henry looks quiet handsome himself.


When she was in her CC I don't think the groomer did more than just tip the ends of her ears or topknot. That's why they are niiice and fluffy now!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Both very nice. I especially like that second picture of Henry, with the pine tree in the background. What a face!

--Q


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

She looks great! I think your groomer did an awsome job


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

They both look great CM!!!!! She will be so much more comfortable for the summer.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> CM:
> Yes I do like Henry's cut alot. Nice to have a bit of coat on the dog , but in the summer it is so much easire to just shave them with a No. 7...
> Here in the Montrela area, shaving a dog like Millie would be $56.00 plus tax. but doing the job your groomer did on Henry is up in the $80''s plus.
> In the Toronto area they charge for a scissor job over $100.00 It is great if you only have one dog but when you like I do have 4 well.. it can break your pocket.. and bank.
> ...


Whitepoodles,

I think we are probably going to shave Henry down in a couple of weeks. My mom (who owns him) isn't very happy with the groom. I like it and think it would look better if I grew out his forequarters longer. But, it's already been in the 80s this week so I actually think I'd be better taking him back to the groomer in a couple of weeks and having him shaved down. I can always revisit this clip in the winter. 

Any suggestions on a summery clip? Is a Miami to girly for him? I noticed you said it is nice to shave them down it a #7. Would you leave the legs longer or shave those down with a #7 too?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i think a sporting clip would look good on henry. 
i love temperance in a miami and you will love it on miss millie. you are going to love minimal grooming.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Whitepoodles,
> 
> I think we are probably going to shave Henry down in a couple of weeks. My mom (who owns him) isn't very happy with the groom. I like it and think it would look better if I grew out his forequarters longer. But, it's already been in the 80s this week so I actually think I'd be better taking him back to the groomer in a couple of weeks and having him shaved down. I can always revisit this clip in the winter.
> 
> *Any suggestions on a summery clip? Is a Miami to girly for him? I noticed you said it is nice to shave them down it a #7. Would you leave the legs longer or shave those down with a #7 too?*




CM: There is a wonderful and very informative book (hard cover) you can get from Amazone I believe written by Shirley Kalston (master groomer of poodles). She has a ton of diagrams there and the step by step description of a variety of poodle trims to include the Miami clip.

The book comes in the latest edition which is a hard cover. If you order it make sure it is the NEWEST edition and not the older one. The newest edition is much more involved and has step by step very user friendly techniques for a variety of clips/cuts. A must for any poodle groomer and newbie to the grooming of poodles. Awsome invaluable book.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I also think that the best thing for anyone who wants to learn show grooming and has no one to help them with it, is to ask for show dogs photos in stack position and front/rear view so that they can get a mental image of what they like the dog to look like after scissoring. Many handlers have different techniques and styles.. so if people here who show their dogs are willing to post photos of their dogs in stack front and rear view that may also help with starting someone who does not know how to put a show pattern on a dog.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, Whitepoodles! I do have the Shirley Kalstone book, but I won't be grooming Henry because it would inevitably be butchered!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CM:
LOL I understand exactely what you mean. After 17 years and numerous attempts to do a show cut.. I still have yet to manage one. 

There are people who have certain strengths and weakness in each department, my strength is as a breeder, my weakness as a groomer LOL

My handler is an exceptional groomer, I cant learn from her, she is way too fast with the scissors I just cant follow her 

So I am going to stick to my force dryer, and my No. 7 blade  They get cut down when they come back home from the shows.. ALAS no more brushing and weekly baths.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> CM:
> LOL I understand exactely what you mean. After 17 years and numerous attempts to do a show cut.. I still have yet to manage one.
> 
> There are people who have certain strengths and weakness in each department, my strength is as a breeder, my weakness as a groomer LOL
> ...


Do you have any photos of them cut down? I would love to get an idea for Henry when he goes to the groomer next time! 

His cut is actually growing on me so I will probably leave it for 4 weeks, which is when they will be due for a full groom anyway. By then it will be May and hot and humid, so I will want to shave him.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Gosh, they are both beautiful...she is going to be nice and cool this summer!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CM...I think Millie looks stunning in her new hairdo. It shows off her incredibly fit physique and suits her perfectly. Her ears are wonderful! I am with your Mom, and am not so crazy about Henry's do, but that is just personal opinion. He would look very handsome and masculine in a Town and Country. That boy has a REALLY lovely head!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, Cherie!! Henry's clip was a bit of an experiment - it looked neat on the photo that I gave the groomer, but it's not the most flattering on him. Oh well, we'll fix that next time.  Thanks for the compliment on his head - he is a very special boy! His mom has a goooooorgeous head!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie;165201[B said:


> ]Do you have any photos of them cut down? I would love to get an idea for Henry when he goes to the groomer next time! [/B]His cut is actually growing on me so I will probably leave it for 4 weeks, which is when they will be due for a full groom anyway. By then it will be May and hot and humid, so I will want to shave him.


 CM, I would try to fish out some photos of my dogs cut down and upload them here to the forum. May do this tonight or tomorrow.
I do like your black dog's cut, I would like to see a bit of coat on a poodle even in hot summer months. I believe that your brown girl was shaved with a shorter blade than a #7.. but it suits her she has body and substance.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I almost didn't recognize Millie! She looks great! Love it! Love the long ears and short TK! Henry is a handsome boy too but agree with your mom too, not liking his cut as much.


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

I love Henry's look, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Does Henry have a shaved band around his waist? Not crazy about that part, but I like his clip otherwise.

Millie looks like a different dog, but still very very beautiful.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Locket said:


> Does Henry have a shaved band around his waist? Not crazy about that part, but I like his clip otherwise.
> 
> Millie looks like a different dog, but still very very beautiful.


Yes, it is a variation of the dutch. It's funny, you either love the clip or hate it. I actually really love the clip in general, but I think it would need to be tailored to his body better.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love Millie's Miami, so very flattering on her. I actually like Henri's BUT they left a large Butt on him. If you are going to do a summer type clip LEAVE the legs since they are a bit short already & have them do the body shorter like in a #2 comb. I think once the body & legs balance out he will look so much better & I like the clipped band around the waist, just not a fan of a balloon butt.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

They both look so trim and fit with their new haircuts. Wish a haircut would do that for me.


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

She has such similar colouring to Casey Casey has the long top know and shorter ears as i shaved them off once Thats whats great about poodles if we don`t like it we can change it as they are ever growing topiarys lol


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

What a beautiful pair they make! I love how fluffy their tails are!


----------

